
Hammock-driven Development - fogus
http://clojure.blip.tv/file/4457042/
======
puredanger
I really want to know what the other two things (besides Clojure) were that
Rich thought about for a year.

------
djacobs
It's interesting to me: This talk was much broader than any talk I've heard
from him before. I can imagine watching this and thinking "this is all
pointless fluff", if I were in a certain mindset. But having worked on a
project for a while and encountered this exact problem, I think this talk is
genius. (Because the non-fluff, the concrete examples are coming from my own
experiences.)

------
swannodette
And after you've watched the video grab something off Rich Hickey's killer
list of books (note that the list includes a hammock),
<http://www.amazon.com/Clojure-Bookshelf/lm/R3LG3ZBZS4GCTH>

~~~
philwelch
That has to be the only hammock on Amazon with "lisp" and "call-with-current-
continuation" as suggested tags: [http://www.amazon.com/Original-Pawleys-
Island-Hammock-Presid...](http://www.amazon.com/Original-Pawleys-Island-
Hammock-Presidential/dp/B002DEO458/ref=cm_lmf_tit_40)

------
ivank
Last year Rich gave a great talk about Clojure's approach to persistent data
structures (but really identity and state):
[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Value-Identity-State-
Rich...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Value-Identity-State-Rich-Hickey)

~~~
jemfinch
Everyone should watch that talk. It's the most compelling I've yet seen for
the relevance of applicative programming. I was not convinced, but I was
closer than I've ever been to being convinced.

------
kylecordes
I was at this talk; it was excellent. Watch it.

~~~
kikibobo69
I agree. This is full of rich observations and analogies for anyone who is
interested in design from a development point of view.

Basically it's full of lots of distilled wisdom from a smart guy who has come
up with a fair number of beautiful solutions to hard problems.

~~~
erikig
I don't know much about Clojure (I wrote my last Java/Lisp code years ago)
however I strongly recommend this talk to every developer. As good as it is at
clarifying the development process, I also enjoyed it a lot too because it was
thought provoking and funny at times.

------
zaph0d
I am so proud to proclaim that I was there at that talk in person, and I
watched Rich inspire a whole generation of programmers with that talk.

------
wccrawford
I read the title, watched the first couple minutes, skimmed a few more
minutes, and I -still- have no idea where he was going.

What exactly was supposed to entice me into watching 40 minutes of that?

~~~
fogus
Clearly Rich failed at fitting the whole of his talk into discrete Tweet-sized
portions. For a talk about thinking through problems you would think he would
have thought about that angle. Sheesh.

------
aria
Does this mean the Clojure Conj videos are all up?

~~~
zaph0d
No. They are going to be available gradually.

------
icco
Any chance there is a transcript or write up of the talk?

